# Rubio Blanket



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Definitely thread worthy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

> Dean Pierce’s Twitter bio simply reads “NBA fanatic,” so it makes complete and total sense that he commissioned a cheery photo of Minnesota Timberwolves guard Ricky Rubio to be made into a giant Rubio Blanket. And, because we live in an age where we can attempt to connect directly to the sorts of stars we make blankets out of (blankets out of pictures of people, let’s not get all Mr. Belvedere on this), and those stars can share the fruits of this blanket labor with the masses via their own Twitter account, we get a shot of this very Rubio Christmas featuring Pierce’s grandmother


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-ball-dont-lie/ricky-rubio-biggest-coldest-fan-commissioned-giant-blanket-170604328--nba.html


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I am equal parts thrilled, sad, stunned, and confused.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I want my face on a blanket.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I want my face on a blanket.


Not even your mother wants that.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You don't know that. 

Hmm, did I just figure out what next year's Christmas gift will be? :laugh:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*shudder*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'd rather have Rubio warm me up.


----------

